# Cupcakes in a convection oven



## sillyred

For the first time, I tried my hand at baking cupcakes in a convection oven.  So frustrated!  Baked at 325 degrees and seemed to work fine.  Cupcakes baked through just fine and actually tasted pretty scrumptios, BUT the appearance is horrible!  It appears as though the fan blew the tops of the cupcakes into "waves."  Can anyone offer a way to fix this.....I'm renting kitchen space and this convection oven is my only option.  And, no, the oven doesn't have a way to turn the fan off.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chefedb

Take another pan of some kind and stand it up behind your cupcake pan. This diverts the blowing air around your cupcake pan. You still get the heat but not the wind.  I do this when I am cooking or baking something very light that could be almost blown off pan..  !!!!!


----------



## rat

Spin the pans once the batter "skins" and begins to spring in the oven.


----------



## hannahholiday

sillyred - I honestly just had to deal with this problem at a new bakery. My cupcakes came out of the oven looking windblown! I did what rat suggested and spun the pan around half way through cooking time. It worked well enough. I've never tried blocking the fan... that could work!


----------



## the pie lady

The great thing about a convection oven is that it is an even tempature throughout so try putting the pans on the top or bottom shelf where the blowing of the is not as direct.  I have had this problem with my muffins and cupcakes but now I put them on the top or bottom shelf and roatate the pan halfway through.  Also remember that icing hides a multitude of sins.


----------



## bellasarah

Is there an oven that works best for baking cupcakes? I'm looking for one for an up and coming cupcake place I'm opening, but I don't know if I should go with convection or standard. Gas or electric. Or if there's a convection oven that won't require me to turn the pans halfway through since that doesn't seem always feasible in a dessert cafe setting.


----------



## hades

The idea is great and I agree cooking almost anything in a Convection oven is Do-able.  With that being said there is a few things that you can do.  the most common I found that works,   take tinfoil double a piece large enough to cover the pan.  then make a small tent so this allows the heat to pass through but also keeps the Dough from becoming miss-shaped.   the reason for doubling the foil is that it is stronger and will not fold in on itself.  you can also make it a little larger and make it even stronger by folding all the edges making it more Durable. 

I hope I was of some help to you.


----------

